# What's in the rodents bowl today?



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm stealing this thread idea from Pogo in the dog section as I want some ideas of what to feed my three new rats (coming on saturday!) for dinner. I also have a hamster and I'm getting some mice in a few weeks time. So I thought it might be a good idea for everyone to post each day about what your little furries have for breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks etc. Also you could post pics of them eating them!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Funny you should post this, Ive literally just fed my lot. I make their mixes up but they alwayd get something else. The mice and gerbils are having baby corn on the cob and the rats are having home made veggy soup. It seems to be going down well judging by the sounds coming from the cages.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Funny you should post this, Ive literally just fed my lot. I make their mixes up but they alwayd get something else. The mice and gerbils are having baby corn on the cob and the rats are having home made veggy soup. It seems to be going down well judging by the sounds coming from the cages.


Ha ha are they noisey eaters? aww that's so cute. I'm so excited to be able to give my rats and mice meals too!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Well yesterday apart from her hamster food Kiki had a toast crust and devoured. She doesn't seem to be that keen on fruit. She's refused any fruit I've tried her with. I will keep trying though. 

Today she has her hamster food and she'll have a mix of veg (broccli, cauliflower, carrots and peas) and a little bit of porridge as she devoured that the night before last. She usually has these sort of things when she comes out for a little play!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I do up my own rat mix of
6 scoops harrisons banana brunch rabbit food
3 scoops pasture mix
1 scoop fruity parrot
2 scoops Arden grange

Which all goes in a 60l tub mixed up.

Everyday my lot get Something wet like in the morning scrambled egg or porridge,fresh fruit and veg. 
At night they get whatever we r having so long as it's not spicy.
Tonight there having pasta with chicken bacon onions garlic in a tomato and White sauce.

I like to feed my rats cooked veg too and they get meat.
I feel that this way they are getting all the vitamins and minerals that are required.
They also get dr squiggles daily essentials 3 times a week mixed in there water which makes it go floresent yellow.
But it has loads of vits n minerals.

I give these foods to my rats not all at same time of course.

Sweetcorn cooked uncooked
Pasta cooked uncooked
Broccoli cooked or raw
Carrots cooked or raw
Peas cooked or raw
Brussells cooked only
Banana
Pear
Apple
Avacardo stone and skin removed as toxic if eaten
Chicken raw or cooked rats love chomping on chicken wings or carcasses bones are full of calcium.
Any other cooked meat
Eggs
Fish
Potatoe cooked only
Curly kale raw very good for babies but adults love it too.
Yoghurt
Cheese small amount

I also give occasional yoghurt drops and choc drops.
I dont feed toast as I find it drags down there throats causing them to choke. 

When I had hamsters I fed them what's on the list.

Hope that helps.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Yikes! So toast is not a good idea then? I thought it would be nice to nibble on. Kiki loved it!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Everyone else's diets sound amazing DX

For financial and spacial reasons, I'm buying the best complete food I can afford. It's Supreme Science Selective Rat food, my lot are all bonkers for it, and they all seem to do well on it (I have fed RatRations mixes in the past and ol' Seamus used to have a Shunamite mix back when the original five were all with us).

Also, because I'm trying to fatten up Lavender and Seamus, they've been having baby foods too, most recently fisherman's bake DX Will be on sweet potato bake next.
They also get some leftovers off my plate (parents are on slimmers world, therefore so am I  so it's all good stuff, cooked from fresh) and raw/frozen veggies as and when


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Argent - the mouse one is the ONLY food my mouse will eat, I tried to give him home made mixes, RR mixes and he only gets the selective one But then all the other rodents seem to love selective ones aswell. 

I use- 
Harrisons banana brunch
Skinners duck and rice
bird seed mix
dry pasta 
cereals- bran flakes, cornflakes, musli, puffed rice and cheap shredded wheats 
mmmm i think thats it in the food mix

then they get vegs/fruit/left overs etc

this morning it was grapes, some turkey meat and they will get left over jacket spud tonight 

There isnt anything i dont give really, I do limit things but then im very much a believer in a little wont hurt or once in a blue moon!

the babies had toast with chocolate spread on it was a tiny amount but they loved it yesterday. They wont get it again for a long time (as its rare dd leaves any lol or the dogs get it!)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had a few rats in the past gag on toast and it frightened the life out of me.
That's why I will never give it them again.

Forgot to say citrius foods are bad for male rats it can cause kidney failure.
So things like lemon oranges mango are a no no.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah I am always cautious about citrus fruit. I know its not good for hamsters either.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I generally feed the same extras as what everyone else has said and mine too get little bits of everything except spicy and citrus fruits which i know is just males but id feel bad if i just gave the girls something  Tonight mine are just having cooked veggies. In summer i have been known to actually share ice cream with my rats, i get a lick they get a lick  Probably very unhygienic i know and i dont let them have much. When i was younger and lived with my parents my mum came in my room once and i had one of my rats on the side of my dinner plate and she was tucking in with me - my mum almost banned me from having them in my room!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with a bit of rat sharing and cole my black Berkshire loves to clean my teeth for me


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

aww that is so sweet!!

I read on this thread that someone was giving their rats homemade vegetable soup. Is tinned vegetable soup ok for them? 

We dont really have a very good diet ourselves lol cos we spend so much on the furkids food it doesn't leave much for us and so we literally go to tesco and buy waffles, potato wedges and things are on offer. We eat a lot of chicken dippers, sausages etc with baked beans or spaghetti hoops etc. I know its not very healthy but its cheap. We put the furkids health before ours basically. Anyway enough of the sob story ha ha is things like wedges, waffles, sausages, chicken dippers, baked beans, spaghetti etc ok to give rats? If it is great!! If it's not then I always have fish in the cupboard in tins for the furkids and can give them that, always have veg in the freezer for Millie and now Kiki so they can have that and I always have porridge and eggs so scrambled eggs can be given also. And I can always get in some extra things for them that is ok. As I said the furkids always gets the best stuff and we get the rubbish ha ha.

If tinned things are fine can you give me some ideas of what else I could buy for them for their dinner?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

blade100 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a bit of rat sharing and cole my black Berkshire loves to clean my teeth for me


Good to know its not just me


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a bit of rat sharing and cole my black Berkshire loves to clean my teeth for me


I had a hamster that used to do that!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't see it as being a problem so long as its not everyday.
Tinned sweetcorn no added salt.
Tinned veg.
Tinned potatoes.

I'm sure they'll be others on here to help.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks blade! I don't know if I have said this before but OM I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree with blade, i do give mine tiny bits of waffle and wedges probably once a week if that and as for vegetable soup i would be careful of the salt levels. Its probably just better to give tinned veg. I buy most of my rats extra food from aldi as tinned carrots are something like 17p. Also if you have an aldi near you they sell 9 soft loo rolls for just £1.99 perfect for ratty beds  I found tescos cheapy stuff too rough.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I bet it feels like Saturday's dragging lol


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

My guinea wigs are tucking into baby corn cobs and sprouts tonight...thing is they have their evening munch on my lap so im nicely covered in corn kernels and sprout leaves now...it's a very tasteful look :biggrin: :thumbup1:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I bet it feels like Saturday's dragging lol


It does, it really really does!! Did you see the pic?? I'll post it here too actually! Get ready to melt, I already have!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

My new boys!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> My guinea wigs are tucking into baby corn cobs and sprouts tonight...thing is they have their evening munch on my lap so im nicely covered in corn kernels and sprout leaves now...it's a very tasteful look :biggrin: :thumbup1:


Aw that sounds so sweet! How many piggies do you have?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Aw that sounds so sweet! How many piggies do you have?


Ginger and Bubbles are my babies, but I also look after Skit who's technically my Grandma's guinea pig but she's not allowed to have him at her house. So I look after him and she gets to come up and spoil him with presents and treats and cuddles. We'll be looking to bond Skit off with another pig when a single male comes into YSA cuz sadly his friend Shaggy passed away yesterday.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Would just like to add that I have Ginge out now and he obviously disapproves off my comments cuz he just charged onto the keyboard and was scratching like mad at the delete button.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> Ginger and Bubbles are my babies, but I also look after Skit who's technically my Grandma's guinea pig but she's not allowed to have him at her house. So I look after him and she gets to come up and spoil him with presents and treats and cuddles. We'll be looking to bond Skit off with another pig when a single male comes into YSA cuz sadly his friend Shaggy passed away yesterday.


Aw that's so sad. I'm sorry for your loss. How are you and the little fella doing?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> Would just like to add that I have Ginge out now and he obviously disapproves off my comments cuz he just charged onto the keyboard and was scratching like mad at the delete button.


ha ha ha ha you have to watch what you say in front of him then!!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> ha ha ha ha you have to watch what you say in front of him then!!


Haha obviously I do, he's like my editor, he's very particular about what i type :biggrin:

Umm Skit's not bad at the moment but keeping an eye on him just incase he starts to pine for Shaggy man. I was really upset yesterday morning but I'm much better today. Even though I looked after him and thought of him as one of the family he was technically Grandma's baby boy so when it's Ginge or Bubbles time I know i'll be a total wreck.

Grandma was completely devastated so we framed a copy of the rainbow bridge poem and a pic of him with her and Skit, and got her some flowers to go with it. I was originally fostering Shaggy and Skit for Tracey at YSA but Grandma fell so in love with them we adopted them for her birthday. Her birthday's in December so she was planning a 'birthday' present for the pair of them... we just keep reminding her she's still got Skit to love.

Thanks for the support WelshYorkieLover :thumbup1:


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

shared out between 11 hamsters, its a mix of scrambled egg, cheese, sweetcorn, carrot, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage and a cube of apple each to wash it down after lol

..the meal vanished in seconds


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> Haha obviously I do, he's like my editor, he's very particular about what i type :biggrin:
> 
> Umm Skit's not bad at the moment but keeping an eye on him just incase he starts to pine for Shaggy man. I was really upset yesterday morning but I'm much better today. Even though I looked after him and thought of him as one of the family he was technically Grandma's baby boy so when it's Ginge or Bubbles time I know i'll be a total wreck.
> 
> ...


No problem. I'm glad you and little skit is doing ok. It's so sad when you lose a little one. I lost my eldest Yorkies 9 weeks ago. I'm heart broken. I have Millie still and Tyler and Seamus and now Kiki and still to come Louie, Riley and Chico and I'm very greatful. Thanks for the friends invite too! It's my first one! Do you have any pics of your little uns?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Acid said:


> shared out between 11 hamsters, its a mix of scrambled egg, cheese, sweetcorn, carrot, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage and a cube of apple each to wash it down after lol
> 
> ..the meal vanished in seconds


Mmmm I bet there's a lot of full tummies in your house tonight!! My hamster Kiki had porridge tonight. She loves it!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> No problem. I'm glad you and little skit is doing ok. It's so sad when you lose a little one. I lost my eldest Yorkies 9 weeks ago. I'm heart broken. I have Millie still and Tyler and Seamus and now Kiki and still to come Louie, Riley and Chico and I'm very greatful. Thanks for the friends invite too! It's my first one! Do you have any pics of your little uns?


Sorry to hear about your little 1 as well. It is really horrible when you lose 1. I lost Panda (Ginge's original friend) only 3 weeks after I bought him home. That was completely heart-breaking but then Bubbles came along and i just knew he had to come home so I was so pleased when bonding them worked. The previous owner had been keeping Bubbles in her kitchen cupboard...???

Haha yes I do have pics...i'm just not a technological genius so when I have mastered how I'll stick them up. That's OK about the friend invite, you gave a few kind words about Shaggy. Also had a nose at your profile and noticed about the paranormal thing and just thought that's amazing I have to make friends with this person. Haha. It's something I'm interested in but literally none of my friends are so im kind of on my lemon on that. Haha.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Kept a piggie in her cupboard!? Wtf!?

Yeah I've been into the paranormal for years now. I had my first experience when I was 3 and it's been happening every since. It used to terfiy me when i was young but when I turned 20 I thought to myself well it hasn't gone away so i better get used to it and since then I've been investigating it and experimenting and loving it! Some of the things i've experienced are amazing!


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Mmmm I bet there's a lot of full tummies in your house tonight!! My hamster Kiki had porridge tonight. She loves it!


some eyes bigger than their cheek pouches too! haha  aww one of mine is a right messy sod and likes to play in his porridge so i dont give it to them often lol he'll stick his paws in it and roll in it if i put it in his food dish then shavings get stuck on him when hes had enough and run off :frown2:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Acid said:


> some eyes bigger than their cheek pouches too! haha  aww one of mine is a right messy sod and likes to play in his porridge so i dont give it to them often lol he'll stick his paws in it and roll in it if i put it in his food dish then shavings get stuck on him when hes had enough and run off :frown2:


Omg that sounds so cute! messy but cute he he


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness u have some gorgeous ratties coming your way!
Is the one in the back brown?
Looks like you have a black hooded from the pic and a naked obviously but not sure on the other could be agouti hooded or Berkshire.
When u get them if the brown head rat has a hood and stripe going down his back then he's hooded if he's full body is brown with a White tum underneath then he's Berkshire.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Kept a piggie in her cupboard!? Wtf!?
> 
> Yeah I've been into the paranormal for years now. I had my first experience when I was 3 and it's been happening every since. It used to terfiy me when i was young but when I turned 20 I thought to myself well it hasn't gone away so i better get used to it and since then I've been investigating it and experimenting and loving it! Some of the things i've experienced are amazing!


Yea i know right, just weird what some people do with their animals.

I've always kind of believed in it but then back in 2007 I lost my Dad and weird things started happening around the house, so me and Mum have just kind of ended up thinking it's him just reminding us he's about. It's always been really strange things like the clock hands suddenly spinning a complete 12 hours before starting to work again normally when they get back to the write time.

Hmm...I'm sure this thread wasn't made to start this conversation. Oops. Haha


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Oh my goodness u have some gorgeous ratties coming your way!
> Is the one in the back brown?
> Looks like you have a black hooded from the pic and a naked obviously but not sure on the other could be agouti hooded or Berkshire.
> When u get them if the brown head rat has a hood and stripe going down his back then he's hooded if he's full body is brown with a White tum underneath then he's Berkshire.


I know right!? Arent I a lucky girl!! I'm so in love with them. The naked one is scrumptious!! Look at all that wrinkled skin!! ha ha. The other two are brothers from the same litter and are the same colour etc. Just one is bigger than the other. Apparantly they love scratches on the head and behind the ears but absolutely love to sit on the windowsill and watch the world go by. The little naked one is the smallest and loves cuddles and to sit next to you on the sofa. I cant wait to ring them home.

What should I get them for their welcome to your new home meal tomorrow night?? Any ideas??


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> Yea i know right, just weird what some people do with their animals.
> 
> I've always kind of believed in it but then back in 2007 I lost my Dad and weird things started happening around the house, so me and Mum have just kind of ended up thinking it's him just reminding us he's about. It's always been really strange things like the clock hands suddenly spinning a complete 12 hours before starting to work again normally when they get back to the write time.
> 
> Hmm...I'm sure this thread wasn't made to start this conversation. Oops. Haha


No I guess it wasn't but it's combining my two fave subjects the paranormal and animals he he.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I reckon some tasty chicken and veg or scrambled egg


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I reckon some tasty chicken and veg or scrambled egg


Oooh chicken!! Of course!! I dont know why I didn't think of that. It's what Millie, Seamus and Tyler gets when they go to the vets or birthdays or just a treat!! I think they'll all have chicken and veg actually. Good thinking!

How much should I give three rats?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

About a palm full of food. Good amount of chicken and veg


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> No I guess it wasn't but it's combining my two fave subjects the paranormal and animals he he.


Just noticed my horrendous grammar in that post, that should have said right time not write. Haha.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> No problem. I'm glad you and little skit is doing ok. It's so sad when you lose a little one. I lost my eldest Yorkies 9 weeks ago. I'm heart broken. I have Millie still and Tyler and Seamus and now Kiki and still to come Louie, Riley and Chico and I'm very greatful. Thanks for the friends invite too! It's my first one! Do you have any pics of your little uns?


Just thought i'd let you know that I've posted a few pics. http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/206102-ginge-panda-pics-d.html

If you could have a look and tell me if its worked then ill stick some more up.

Yay


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Well for dinner Kiki had her hamster food and half a chicken finger, carrot slices and a tiny bit of a minstrel.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

A minstrel as in chocolate?
Just be careful giving small animals human choc.
If u want to feed choc then I'd buy the hamster choc drops.

I bet they enjoyed there dinner!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

blade100 said:


> A minstrel as in chocolate?
> Just be careful giving small animals human choc.
> If u want to feed choc then I'd buy the hamster choc drops.
> 
> I bet they enjoyed there dinner!


Or dog drops for ratties :thumbup1: bigger o gives you more time to give everyone one lol!
Mine have:thumbup1: their food mix as normal, and tonight it will be veggies/mash and steak pie left overs


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Cabbage and carrot for the pigs and hammy here :thumbup1:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

My rats are having pork bones in addition to their dry mix tonight.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Snippet said:


> My rats are having pork bones in addition to their dry mix tonight.


do you give cooked bones or raw?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> do you give cooked bones or raw?


Cooked. They get bones when I've had a piece of meat that contains them. It's a good work out for their brains and teeth, and cooked bones can stay in the cage for several days without spoiling.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok so Kiki hasn't had hers yet as she's still sleeping and I don't like to disturb her but she and Chico, Louie and Riley are having roast chicken and mixed veg for dinner with grapes for desserts. 

I am very surprised that rats eat so slowly! I honestly thought it would be gone in a matter of minutes but I made a huge about food for them (thinking now maybe its too much!) and an hour or so later theres still loads left!

I've added some pics of their dinners.

First one is ratty boys second is Kiki's


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Snippet said:


> Cooked. They get bones when I've had a piece of meat that contains them. It's a good work out for their brains and teeth, and cooked bones can stay in the cage for several days without spoiling.


Can you give chicken bones that's cooked?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Can you give chicken bones that's cooked?


Yes you can. Rats, unlike cats and dogs, grind their food which eliminates the risk of splinters from cooked bones.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Snippet said:


> Yes you can. Rats, unlike cats and dogs, grind their food which eliminates the risk of splinters from cooked bones.


ooh interesting! I've got so many plans for the dinners this week! Tomorrow I'm gonna give them some wholegrain rice and green beans, on monday they're gonna have sardines and veg, I know want to give them some porridge with some berries one night this week and I'm going to make my own chicken stock out of some chicken bones and put some veg in it to make a sort of chicken and veg soup. I've also got pasta for them. Wow Im so excited!!


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

pasta and porridge tonight, he decided to sleep in it rather than play in it this time!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Acid said:


> pasta and porridge tonight, he decided to sleep in it rather than play in it this time!


ha ha what a funny little dude!! ha ha so cute!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I feed my rats there cooked dinner at night and leave it with them till morning as they are most active at night time. In the morning there is nothing left.
You've also got to remember that they may not have had nice yummy foods before so any new foods are strange it will take them time to get used to all these new exciting foods.

Looked yummy though!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah you're right. I gave them dinner at around 9pm and grapes at around 10pm and I will leave it with them until the morning.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight's dinner was whole meal bread with olive spread and apricot jam and green beans.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Last night the boys had the chicken bones left over from tea with some peas and sweetcorn. 1 bone is still there this morning which had been dragged up to their hammock and they were lying on it


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight is italian night tonight! Well its just worked out that way ha ha. Owain and I had pizza and I cooked the little dudes and Kiki some pasta, green beans and i put some tinned chopped tomatoes and some of our left over garlic bread! They think its yummy!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

rice and a wee bit of curry (homemade!) yesterday :thumbup1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine had chicken with the bones too, veg and potato.
All that's left is a couple of bones :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine shared my roast chicken dinner last night


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight will be scrambled egg and baby corn


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Tonight we are having spag bol  I'll grab some pics later too


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Tonite mine will be eating sausage casserole. With veggies.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Today they the rats got 3 quarters of a coconut to chew on as I wanted them to be occupied as I was out most if the day. Kiki had a quarter.

For dinner they had boiled eggs, suede and butternut squash.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

My lot have had curly kale, peppers and tomatos tonight  they had peach yogurt last night


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Is probiotic food good for rats and hamsters?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What like yoghurt?
Yes I think so.

Mine are having sweetcorn peas and gourmet cat meat chicken one.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Is probiotic food good for rats and hamsters?


Ive read so yes, Its got all the good gut bactria so good for poorly pets 

It would be fine once a week or so,

Mine had left over spag bol last night

To night its Nacho's and wraps for tea so they may get a wrap each ripped up


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Tonight we are having cottage pie, nom, nom, nom


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight was banana and probiotic yoghurt for Kiki and was going to be the same for the ratbags but we're staying at my parents tonight and we had Chinese food so the little fellas got chicken fried rice and rib bones xxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Fish and sausage (chippy dinner) and kiwi fruit for dinner tonight! They also had banana for a little snack earlier xx


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Tomato pasta for the boys tonight, one of their faves.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

That's one of my ratties faces too!! They love it!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Last night was scrambled eggs with a mix of broccli, caulifour, 2 types of cabbage. They thought it was yummy in their tummy!! They also had blackberries as a treat in the afternoon and left pink foot prints all over their clean cage!! I thought it was blood first of all and panicked!


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

I've not really got the hang of what's OK to feed the rats. Frisby and Nimh get their nightly portion of kitten porridge or 1/3 of a poncy cat food sachet (tuna and mackerel, mostly) alongside a mixed cereal food. We also give them fresh fruit and veg like green beans, peas, lettuce, kale, and apple slices. They also love a boiled egg, with a little hole chipped out of the shell for them to dig into.
However, I've not fed them, umm, *people* food for lack of a better term. Is that OK for the girls?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

RubyReckless said:


> I've not really got the hang of what's OK to feed the rats. Frisby and Nimh get their nightly portion of kitten porridge or 1/3 of a poncy cat food sachet (tuna and mackerel, mostly) alongside a mixed cereal food. We also give them fresh fruit and veg like green beans, peas, lettuce, kale, and apple slices. They also love a boiled egg, with a little hole chipped out of the shell for them to dig into.
> However, I've not fed them, umm, *people* food for lack of a better term. Is that OK for the girls?


So long as it isn't spicy it is fine for them


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Tonight was fish and broccoli. A nice treat for them as we're not big fish eaters in our house.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight I made the little uns cauliflower cheese! I'm giving to them in a little while as they had a snack earlier so probably arent too hungry x


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

tonight its fruit muslei with chopped up strawberries and a meal worm each bleurghh


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't tried my lot with meal worms yet. My bearded dragon loved them though!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Today they had tuna pasta and salad! Yummy!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> I haven't tried my lot with meal worms yet. My bearded dragon loved them though!!


you have a beardie?
my hubby so wants a beardie and i too think they look cute.are they hard to look after etc?
i know they need a uv light.
we used to have a leopard geko.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

No unfortunately we dont have him anymore. His name was Louie (i named the ratbag after him!) and he was my brothers but he completely lost interest in him and my mum and I brought him up for a very teeny weeny baby!! We never had any problems with him though he did get VERY grumpy as he got old and would whip us with his tail to tell us off lol. He'd eat about 6 to 12 crickets a day and would bask. 

Yeah we had a basking light and a red light (cant remember what that was for). You need heat for them but be careful with a heat mat as they have been known to burn. They'll need a log to bask on too so they can get away from the heat of the floor. We used to simulate day and night too so the light would be on for a certain number of hours and then we'd turn it off. I cant remember how it worked tbh its been years since I looked after him.

Unforunately Louie died a few years ago. My brother moved to scotland and had decided he wanted to take Louie with him and one night his mother in law stayed over and the light was bothering her and so she just switched it off while they were out and he passed away. The bitch killed him basically!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> No unfortunately we dont have him anymore. His name was Louie (i named the ratbag after him!) and he was my brothers but he completely lost interest in him and my mum and I brought him up for a very teeny weeny baby!! We never had any problems with him though he did get VERY grumpy as he got old and would whip us with his tail to tell us off lol. He'd eat about 6 to 12 crickets a day and would bask.
> 
> Yeah we had a basking light and a red light (cant remember what that was for). You need heat for them but be careful with a heat mat as they have been known to burn. They'll need a log to bask on too so they can get away from the heat of the floor. We used to simulate day and night too so the light would be on for a certain number of hours and then we'd turn it off. I cant remember how it worked tbh its been years since I looked after him.
> 
> Unforunately Louie died a few years ago. My brother moved to scotland and had decided he wanted to take Louie with him and one night his mother in law stayed over and the light was bothering her and so she just switched it off while they were out and he passed away. The bitch killed him basically!


I used to have a couple of beardies  After my beloved Dave died I couldn't get another, she took a huge part of my heart when she went


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thats terrible poor louie  

yes they look like they make good pets may have to consider it one day.but need to do lots of research on them first.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight it was tuna pasta and salad again! Lots of fresh salad - pepper, corn, lettuce, cucumber and tomatoe!!

Earlier their snack was meal worm but Chico didn't like it, Riley didn't even know what it was and Louie ate the head and left it.

They each had a dollop of strawberry jam, Chico and Riley had 0.4mgs of baytril added to theirs!! Omg it was quick, easy, painless and stressless!! It's amazing! And they thought it was pretty cool too!

Kiki also had some tuna salad and some jam. He will et a meal worm tomorrow.

Holly and ivy had carrot, corn and a tiny bit of tuna and will also get heir first worm tomorrow!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine had left over kids breakfast yesterday as a treat 

And yesterday evening they had prawn crackers which they go nuts for so they all had a little bit each


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Tonight is whole chicken legs


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

do they get one each? I cant believe how little mine eat!! They never finish their food. 

They've got pineapple and porridge tonight. Theyve had some jam with their babytril but Chico must have known it was spiked and refused to eat it. So i sucked it up with a syringe and tried slowly squirting it in his mouth but he litterally hit it with his hand and as I ended up squirting it in his ear!! He licked it off though so I'm gonna count that as a success ha ha!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> do they get one each? I cant believe how little mine eat!! They never finish their food.
> 
> They've got pineapple and porridge tonight. Theyve had some jam with their babytril but Chico must have known it was spiked and refused to eat it. So i sucked it up with a syringe and tried slowly squirting it in his mouth but he litterally hit it with his hand and as I ended up squirting it in his ear!! He licked it off though so I'm gonna count that as a success ha ha!!


They get one per group and then some extra sliced chicken


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight was ham, cauliflower, broccoli and carrots and a teeny bit of chocolate mousse as a treat!


----------

